
Ask HN: How do you spend those long build times? - som88
Since I changed my last job, at my new work place an incremental build (1 liner change) taken on an average of 8 to 10 minutes. 
I used to bug my neighbor during these times (often hoping the last change solves the problem in hand).<p>Recently I have been crusading for some changes to the build system, without any effect on management I am kind of starting to lose hope on that charity project of mine (I would rather work on my personal projects). For a while I even tried working on my own stuffs in this while, however my brain&#x27;s capacity to context switch is somewhat limited, is what I have realized.
Also there is only so much coffee that you can drink in a day!<p>I was hoping to get some advise or some experiences on this topic.
======
JMTQp8lwXL
Have you tried optimizing your builds so they take less time?

